# Royal Host Vacations



## John Casey (Jun 5, 2007)

Anyone know who the new owners of Royal Host Vacations are? 

Evidently they sold their memberships: http://timeshareownersblog.sellmytimesharenow.com/archives/category/royal-host-hotels

I am an owner and was not aware of this. Interesting.


----------



## BevL (Jun 5, 2007)

I own a couple of Shuswap houseboat timeshares that were sold to the Fairmont resort group.

I think they may have split it up somewhat.  We've received a newsletter from Fairmont already.


----------

